# IVF March/April '16



## amanda1235

starting 6th round of treatment, and doing IVF as soon as AF arrives. Looking for cycle buddies!


----------



## bumpwanted84

Hi Amanda! I am also in the same boat. Supposed to start Stims tonight as long as AF shows up today. It sure feels like it will start by tonight, but with my luck it wont. LOL. This will be my first attempt.


----------



## amanda1235

Hi!! I'm waiting for AF to show, but t I just took my last dose of progesterone from my last cycle last night, so could take a few days. This isn't my first uncle, so more than happy to answer any questions you may have. What meds will you be taking?


----------



## bumpwanted84

amanda1235 said:


> Hi!! I'm waiting for AF to show, but t I just took my last dose of progesterone from my last cycle last night, so could take a few days. This isn't my first uncle, so more than happy to answer any questions you may have. What meds will you be taking?

Well hopefully your AF will show soon! :)

I am taking 75 Menopur and 225 Follistim starting tonight! AF finally showed this morning. Were both pretty nervous about the injections tonight lol. 

I am a little worried/curious about side effects of all these meds. And also curious about OHSS. My RE said I have an AMH of 8, and would be conservative....is 225 Follistim conservative? LOL.


----------



## amanda1235

My first cycle I was on 75 menopur and 225 bravelle. Not sure if follitism and bravelle do the same thing, but if so then I'd say what you're on sounds right! That cycle I got 13 eggs, 12 mature. This time the dr put me on 300 gonal-f and 150 luveris, so hoping to have a few more eggs this time. I was also worried about OHSS, but I really believe the doctor's monitor to avoid that. Also, I've read that drinking Gatorade and increasing your salt intake after egg retrieval can help with that also. Mind if I ask what your TTC story has been so far? Also, where are you from?

My story;
We were TTC from December 2012 naturally for a year. Toon vitamins, used opk's and everything. Then we took a year and a half off to plan our wedding. During that time we weren't preventing anything, but still. After getting married this past August, we went to a fertility clinic to get tested. My husband was 2 months premature, and only has one testicle, so we knew that there could be SOME issue with him. Turns out he was diagnosed with azoospermia, which was quite a blow. I also had a polyp that had to be removed. We then went through our first round of IVF, they did a surgical sperm retrieval on DH, and found a few lonely swimmers. We got one 3 day embie that we transferred (bfn) and a 5 day blast that we froze (also bfn). We decided to use a donor, and try 3 IUI's with the donor (all BFN), and now back to IVF. Dr also found out I have lining issues. It gets thick enough, but not triple stripe (which is better). So I'm taking baby aspirin and viagra (lol) and if by egg collection there is no triple stripe they will do a freeze all and try another protocol to fix my lining. Still feel like I've got a long road ahead of me!


----------



## jren

Hey there! I am on day 2 of stims. I am taking follitism and micro hcg and will start ganirellix later on to prevent ovulation.


----------



## amanda1235

Hi! Welcome!


----------



## bumpwanted84

amanda1235 said:


> My first cycle I was on 75 menopur and 225 bravelle. Not sure if follitism and bravelle do the same thing, but if so then I'd say what you're on sounds right! That cycle I got 13 eggs, 12 mature. This time the dr put me on 300 gonal-f and 150 luveris, so hoping to have a few more eggs this time. I was also worried about OHSS, but I really believe the doctor's monitor to avoid that. Also, I've read that drinking Gatorade and increasing your salt intake after egg retrieval can help with that also. Mind if I ask what your TTC story has been so far? Also, where are you from?
> 
> My story;
> We were TTC from December 2012 naturally for a year. Toon vitamins, used opk's and everything. Then we took a year and a half off to plan our wedding. During that time we weren't preventing anything, but still. After getting married this past August, we went to a fertility clinic to get tested. My husband was 2 months premature, and only has one testicle, so we knew that there could be SOME issue with him. Turns out he was diagnosed with azoospermia, which was quite a blow. I also had a polyp that had to be removed. We then went through our first round of IVF, they did a surgical sperm retrieval on DH, and found a few lonely swimmers. We got one 3 day embie that we transferred (bfn) and a 5 day blast that we froze (also bfn). We decided to use a donor, and try 3 IUI's with the donor (all BFN), and now back to IVF. Dr also found out I have lining issues. It gets thick enough, but not triple stripe (which is better). So I'm taking baby aspirin and viagra (lol) and if by egg collection there is no triple stripe they will do a freeze all and try another protocol to fix my lining. Still feel like I've got a long road ahead of me!

Sorry it took me so long to get back on here. :) out of your 12 that matures how many made it to freeze or transfer?

My story: I had my tubes tied back when I had my son 10 years ago. Got divorced and current DH has no children. So we have to go the IVF route. I have to say, this route is not easy, it's definitely painful emotionally and physically and I feel for each and every person on this forum. 

Did our first injection last night! And about to do our second in a few minutes! It was not nearly as bad as I had thought it would be. And he was SO brave too. I was really proud of him. 

Thank you for the advice with the Gatorade. I'll be sure to do that!

Sorry to hear of your long journey. I bet it will all pay off for you both soon! :flower:

ETA-I'm in WA


----------



## bumpwanted84

jren said:


> Hey there! I am on day 2 of stims. I am taking follitism and micro hcg and will start ganirellix later on to prevent ovulation.

Hi Jren! Welcome! I am on day 2 today too! What is your story?


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls, mind if I join? We will be starting our second fresh cycle when my AF shows in around 10 days time. Here's a little of our story... 

Started TTC baby number 2 waaaaayyy back in July 2013, got pregnant pretty quickly with my daughter so didn't think having another baby would be a problem. 12 months later and still no positive so we decided to go ahead with some routine tests. 
Tests showed that OH has low sperm count, motility & morphology and we were told IVF is likely to be our only way of getting pregnant. 
IVF with ICSI number 1 was in September 2015. 8 eggs retrieved, 7 fertilised and 2 made it to day 5. Transferred 1... BFN
FET in February 2016... BFN 
Back to a fresh cycle with amended meds in March/April time. 

Has anyone ever been prescribed Norethisterone? I didn't have it with my first cycle but I have noticed it is on the prescription for our upcoming cycle. It delays your period... I am assuming they are prescribing it so they can pinpoint what days my cycle will start. 

Oh.. and I am in the UK, Liverpool to be exact 

xx


----------



## amanda1235

Hi Tina! I think I remember you from a thread back in September! Sorry that you're still around, but glad to have you here :). I've never heard of that med, but I know my clinic had suggested something to delay my period one cycle, because if I had needed to wait a month, the Drs we're going to be at a conference. I ended up not needing it though.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi Amanda, yes I think I remember you too! It is a terrible shame that we are still on this journey but I have faith that there will be a happy ending for us both!

Are you doing anything different with your IVF this time around?

xx


----------



## amanda1235

Well the doctor mentioned this time that although my lining gets thick enough, it doesn't have the triple stripe that they like to see. I'll be taking baby aspirin as well as Viagra believe it or not, to improve the quality. If there's no triple stripe at EC, they'll do a freeze all and try something different to improve the lining for an FET. So I've got my fx, but I haven't been able to find too much info online on whether this no triple stripe is common, or if it's easily fixed. Dr said I could get pregnant the way it is, but if they fix it my chances are doubled, so it's worth trying everything to improve my chances, esp since I'm paying out of pocket. 
I'm sure I'll be one hell of an emotional mess this cycle, with the regular stims AND the Viagra. Jeez.
Just waiting for AF to show now. Stopped PIO Friday night, so assuming it'll be here soon. 
What about you? Anything different?


----------



## bumpwanted84

tinadecember said:


> Hi girls, mind if I join? We will be starting our second fresh cycle when my AF shows in around 10 days time. Here's a little of our story...
> 
> Started TTC baby number 2 waaaaayyy back in July 2013, got pregnant pretty quickly with my daughter so didn't think having another baby would be a problem. 12 months later and still no positive so we decided to go ahead with some routine tests.
> Tests showed that OH has low sperm count, motility & morphology and we were told IVF is likely to be our only way of getting pregnant.
> IVF with ICSI number 1 was in September 2015. 8 eggs retrieved, 7 fertilised and 2 made it to day 5. Transferred 1... BFN
> FET in February 2016... BFN
> Back to a fresh cycle with amended meds in March/April time.
> 
> Has anyone ever been prescribed Norethisterone? I didn't have it with my first cycle but I have noticed it is on the prescription for our upcoming cycle. It delays your period... I am assuming they are prescribing it so they can pinpoint what days my cycle will start.
> 
> Oh.. and I am in the UK, Liverpool to be exact
> 
> xx

Welcome Tina! Happy you join the group! I have not every been on Norethisterone, sorry.

Has your RE speculated as to why you had 2 bfn's? Sorry you went through all that. What other meds will you be on for this cycle?


----------



## tinadecember

Thank you bump :) 

He can't give me a reason as to why we've had 2 BFNs. With my first round they were very cautious about the amount of stimms that I was on due to the chance of OHSS because I had lots of follicles so they reduced the amount I was originally prescribed to be on and I ended up with only 8 eggs. I know 8 eggs is still a good amount but I had 20+ follicles and I feel like because the meds were reduced that we didn't have a great outcome as predicted.

We are increasing them this time around so I am hoping that it will be all that we need to get better quality embryos. 

Amanda... I have never even heard of a triple stripe! I was just told that my lining was good but nobody ever went into detail about how many stripes. It's great though that they are keeping an eye on it and hopefully increasing the chances of a BFP! 

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey there. I start DR for FET on 17th, baseline 31st. 

First ever FET as we never get any frosties, I've had two fresh cycles. One successful one not. 

Recently had my tubes clipped as a hydro ruined my last cycle. Hoping for a christmas baby. Would be best present ever. I have PCOS too. We have no make factor at all. 

I'm 28 and live in Essex near London in the UK.


----------



## tinadecember

Hi 4magpies! I am in the UK too :) 

I am hoping for a christmas baby too! Our next cycle will be our last hope of a 2016 baby, it'd be amazing if it came true! 

Great news that you had a successful IVF, at least you know it can work for you. Sending you all the luck in the world for your FET.

Do you know the grade of your embryo?

xx


----------



## amanda1235

Hi 4magpies!


----------



## 4magpies

Hey ladies thanks for the welcome. 

Tina it's a day 6 blast but top grade 5AA. Just hoping it does the trick. 

How are you all today?


----------



## amanda1235

That sounds great Magpies! Fx for ya!

So I tried Shiatsu last night for the first time. I had done acupuncture in a previous cycle but didn't like the experience at all. Shiatsu also used the same principles of the acupressure points and meridians, but is done as more of a massage. All I can say is that I felt better last night than I have in couple months. It was amazing! I can't say for sure that it's going to work, but anything that can make me feel better during this process is a definite plus for me! 

Still waiting for AF though.....I wish she would just show her face already!!


----------



## tinadecember

Wow magpies, that's a great embryo! Mine were BB & BC grades and neither of them took. Hope this is the one for you! 

Amanda, never heard of shiatsu before... might as well give it a go though, it can't do any harm can it!

I am just about to finish work then I am off to the gym before I pick my little girl up from school. 

Hope everyone is having a great day!

xx


----------



## bumpwanted84

Just had my u/s and b/w! 30 follies. Haven't got my b/w results back yet but they said they will probably be stepping me down a little on the follistim. I started at 225 then down to 150 on day 3. Curious to see what my E2 levels will come back as today. Reeeeeally hoping I don't get Ohss:wacko:

How are all you ladies doing?


----------



## amanda1235

Still waiting for AF over here!

30?!! That's awesome!!


----------



## tinadecember

30?!?!! that's great! Though I do think you will be told to watch out for OHSS. How come you were prescribed such a high amount of follistim to start with? 

CD24 here girls, my period is due in about a weeks time. 

What's everyone upto this weekend?

xx


----------



## bumpwanted84

Tina-I don't know why they gave me so much to start with, my RE said I have the fertility of a 25 year old so they would be conservative. When I saw my dosage they wanted at the beginning I was really unsure about it but didn't question them. They have me on 75 follistim now Bc my E2 jumped from 221 to 1432 in two days! (Day 3-5). Now I'm really nervous Bc I don't know what this all means for my outcome etc. or if they can just get it under control and it's no big deal. I sent them a message this morning but any experiences with this is welcome.


----------



## bumpwanted84

amanda1235 said:


> Still waiting for AF over here!
> 
> 30?!! That's awesome!!

Still no AF?


----------



## amanda1235

Bump, try not to worry too much about it!! I'm sure your clinic knows what they are doing and will monitor you. When I had my EC, my E2 was over 4000, and they're trying to get it higher this time. 

AFM, AF arrived this morning, but clinic only wants to see me Monday as they are closed on the weekend, and said day 4 is better than day 1. I'm a little nervous that it's late to start meds though, but I'm guessing they know what they're doing.


----------



## bumpwanted84

amanda1235 said:


> Bump, try not to worry too much about it!! I'm sure your clinic knows what they are doing and will monitor you. When I had my EC, my E2 was over 4000, and they're trying to get it higher this time.
> 
> AFM, AF arrived this morning, but clinic only wants to see me Monday as they are closed on the weekend, and said day 4 is better than day 1. I'm a little nervous that it's late to start meds though, but I'm guessing they know what they're doing.

yeah I'm sure it will be all ok if they are comfortable starting you later like hat. Hard to just trust blindly but your right, we kind of have to.


----------



## amanda1235

Lol I just realized that I told you to totally trust your clinic, then right away said that I'm second guessing mine. Oops!!!!


----------



## bumpwanted84

amanda1235 said:


> Lol I just realized that I told you to totally trust your clinic, then right away said that I'm second guessing mine. Oops!!!!

Haha! That's ok! We will both just have to hang in there! Today has been rough! When I empty my bladder it hurts soooo much! My lower abdomen is so puffy and pouchy! Ha! Fun times.


----------



## amanda1235

Oh man, I know what that feels like! Lol can't say I'm excited for that part. The things we put ourselves through.


----------



## tinadecember

Bump, sending you big hugs I'm sorry that you're feeling icky :( 

Amanda, great news about your AF arriving! 

I'm thinking our stims will be starting in April, I have to take this norithesterone once my period arrives and that only starts on CD17 or so I've been told 

Xx


----------



## bumpwanted84

tinadecember said:


> Bump, sending you big hugs I'm sorry that you're feeling icky :(
> 
> Amanda, great news about your AF arriving!
> 
> I'm thinking our stims will be starting in April, I have to take this norithesterone once my period arrives and that only starts on CD17 or so I've been told
> 
> Xx

Thank you Tina! :)

I'm on day 8 now of stims! We're doing our cycle 2.5 hours from home and we're having to have a lot of extra ultrasounds now that my E2 jumped on day 5. Ugh. Lol. They gave me a 75% chance that this will be a freeze all. I'm not a happy camper about that. That means we will have to wait 5 weeks for transfer, pay an addition $4,000, and have to do more meds for it. 

The good news is my E2 yesterday was 1814. So it stopped spiking atleast. For now.


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey Guys! Can I join you? 

This would be my third attempt at IVF. 
My story: 
My first IVF was a successful one (terribly emotional) but successful. I have very low AMH (0.8) never checked it after that, and DH has low motility, morphology and count. Our first attempt we managed to get four eggs, two were viable and one became my first boy (L) 
Second failed (not enough eggs) and this is now my third and final attempt. Very scared but very hopeful. 

CD 2 - going to see my dr tonight and hopefully starting the injections. Eek! This is such a stressful process, baby dust to you all ladies!


----------



## tinadecember

Hi Pinkwaters! Of course you can join, the more the merrier to share this crazy journey with! 

Great news that your first IVF worked out, I think it is so reassuring to know that it CAN work. 

Good luck for your appointment today! 

AFM - CD27 today, expecting my period any day now and then I can call the hospital for my meds to be dispatched 

xx


----------



## danser55

Hi
I am on my 2nd IVF I started stims on Saturday, so far I had 10 follicles this morning, my RE wanted me to bump up my dosage of follistim, so we can get as many eggs as possible and more for PGS testing.


----------



## amanda1235

Hi everyone!

So I had my Scan today, and low and behold they found a cyst. :( I'm going tomorrow to have it drained, and then starting stims. It'll be CD5, but apparently that's not too late. I'm so pissed that there's another cyst.


----------



## danser55

amanda1235 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I had my Scan today, and low and behold they found a cyst. :( I'm going tomorrow to have it drained, and then starting stims. It'll be CD5, but apparently that's not too late. I'm so pissed that there's another cyst.

Ugh I'm sorry. At least you can start stims right away.


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome pink waters. Also TTC #2 here. Have also done 2 cycles, first successful, second not. This time we are doing a FET. 

Amanda sorry about your cyst but glad they're sorting it for you. 

I start DR Thursday. Doesn't feel real at the moment.


----------



## bumpwanted84

amanda1235 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> So I had my Scan today, and low and behold they found a cyst. :( I'm going tomorrow to have it drained, and then starting stims. It'll be CD5, but apparently that's not too late. I'm so pissed that there's another cyst.

Oh man!! Sorry to hear that Amanda! That is great though that you get to start stims anyway!

I had yet another ultrasound today! 35 follies. E2 2800. They still debating on doing a fresh transfer or FET. Really hoping we can do a fresh one. It's already been long road it feels like.


----------



## tinadecember

35 follies! Bump, that's great... but worrying too! Good thing is you should get a real great number of eggs to play with. 

Amanda, sorry that they have found a cyst but good news that you can still start your stims and your cycle won't be cancelled! 

Danser, I remember you from the IVF Jan/Feb thread, I think we had our failures round about the same time. Hope it's a lucky one for both of us this time

xx


----------



## pinkwaters

Amanda 
So sorry about the cyst! :( I hope everything else is smooth sailing! :thumbup: 

Thanks Tina, I'm definitely so grateful the first time worked and trying not to take this one for granted but can't help being hopeful! 

4magpies 

I did the short protocol first time around, they did something different the second time and we're back on short protocol this time! Baby dust to you I hope this route works magic! 
I started my injections last night. So it's 5 days of injections then I'll get a blood test done and find out the results so we can move on to retrieval hopefully :headspin: 

Does anyone know what the follicle numbers before you start mean? I know I have a low egg count (AMH) but my dr seemed happy with 7 on one side and 4 on the other (google wasn't as happy haha) 

Also, since it's my third attempt, she asked if I wanted 2 embryos or 3 embryos placed back (assuming I'd have enough eggs) - I wouldn't mind twins but DH is worried about all three working. I highly highly doubt it but she asked us to think about it we have ten days to decide.


----------



## tinadecember

Pink waters, for our fresh cycle I think I had something like 23 follies at my baseline scan but I am still relatively young (28) and as far as I know my egg count is normal. 

11 is great if you can get them all to mature enough for retrieval 

As far as how many to put back... it's a tough one and nobody can really advise you on what to do for the best. I personally would be worried about putting 3 back in but like you said, the odds of all 3 implanting are probably low. 

Have you always transferred 1 in the past?

xx


----------



## pinkwaters

Hi Tina 

I'm 28 too but my mother had early menopause and I'm guessing this is reason for my low count 
My first cycle I had two embryos placed and was lucky with one &#10084;&#65039; 
I'm leaning towards three to be honest but who knows what I'll think in ten days haha 
I already feel so bloated two days in :( IVF just takes a toll on you really 

How are you all doing?


----------



## danser55

tinadecember said:


> 35 follies! Bump, that's great... but worrying too! Good thing is you should get a real great number of eggs to play with.
> 
> Amanda, sorry that they have found a cyst but good news that you can still start your stims and your cycle won't be cancelled!
> 
> Danser, I remember you from the IVF Jan/Feb thread, I think we had our failures round about the same time. Hope it's a lucky one for both of us this time
> 
> xx

I remember you as well. I hope we are luckier this time too!


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys! I would love to put more than one back, but unfortunately where I live they're pretty strict about only one, unless you have had multiple failed attempts or are older, as they want to reduce the risk for multiples. I'm sure whatever you do will be the right decision!

So I had my cyst drained this morning, which actually went really well, easier and quicker than last time. Got the go ahead to start stimming tonight, and started on the Viagra (to improve lining quality) this afternoon. So far no weird side effects!! hoping I get lots of good eggs and my lining improves, I really would rather this not be a freeze all cycle.


----------



## bumpwanted84

amanda1235 said:


> Hey guys! I would love to put more than one back, but unfortunately where I live they're pretty strict about only one, unless you have had multiple failed attempts or are older, as they want to reduce the risk for multiples. I'm sure whatever you do will be the right decision!
> 
> So I had my cyst drained this morning, which actually went really well, easier and quicker than last time. Got the go ahead to start stimming tonight, and started on the Viagra (to improve lining quality) this afternoon. So far no weird side effects!! hoping I get lots of good eggs and my lining improves, I really would rather this not be a freeze all cycle.


Good to hear that the draining went well for you! Hooray! Good luck on your swimming! :)


----------



## bumpwanted84

Got the ok to trigger tonight! Yes!!! They are leaning toward a fresh transfer!! E2 was 4090 today. But they said that's fine. It spiked high in the beginning and then we coasted. Sooo excited. But sooooo nervous for the trigger shit!!


----------



## tinadecember

Amanda, great news that your cyst draining went well and you can start stims :D :D 

Bump, hope the trigger isn't giving you any nasty symptoms. You'll be PUPO before you know it!

I personally want to transfer 2 embies after 2 failed attempts but my husband only feels happy with transferring 1. He said that if we transferred 2 and both were to implant then we would struggle financially and I would have to quit my job. I have to support what he wants too even if I don't agree with it.

CD29 for me, about 10DPO.. expecting my period in the next 48 hours then I can make the all important call to schedule meds!

xx


----------



## pinkwaters

amanda1235 said:


> Hey guys! I would love to put more than one back, but unfortunately where I live they're pretty strict about only one, unless you have had multiple failed attempts or are older, as they want to reduce the risk for multiples. I'm sure whatever you do will be the right decision!
> 
> So I had my cyst drained this morning, which actually went really well, easier and quicker than last time. Got thee go ahead to start stimming tonight, and started on the Viagra (to improve lining quality) this afternoon. So far no weird side effects!! hoping I get lots of good eggs and my lining improves, I really would rather this not be a freeze all cycle.

That's great news Amanda! I hope no funny side effects show up, I think sometimes it's more in our heads too. Positive vibes :happydance:

Good luck Bump! Haha I know what you mean such mixed feelings, trying to stick to the exciting side of all this :dohh:

It is my third attempt and I'm definitely opting for two embryos at least if I do get good ones, it would be a financial burden as I already have DS but I can't deal with the stress of one. It's the third embryo that we can't make up our minds about just yet. We'll see 

Yay Tina, almost there. Are you doing the short protocol too?


----------



## tinadecember

yes hun we are doing short protocol, same as last time but more stimms this time around xx


----------



## jren

Triggered last night and have the egg retrieval tomorrow morning. I have diminished ovarian reserve and my RE was able to see 13 follies before trigger. I'm hoping the majority of those eggs are mature and healthy.


----------



## tinadecember

eeeek how exciting jren! is this your first go at IVF? Sending you good luck for tomorrow 
xx


----------



## danser55

Good luck Jren!


----------



## danser55

I had 14 follicles so far in my monitoring this morning.


----------



## pinkwaters

Good luck Jren that's so exciting! Baby dust your way I hope those eggs are perfect! 

dander that's amazing too! When is your retrieval? 

Tina that's exactly like me ... Just took my third needle - Can't wait for Saturday blood results


----------



## tinadecember

woohoo danser great news! How far into stims are you? 

Pinkwaters, what happened with your first IVF cycle if you don't mind me asking? How many frosties did you guys get? 

xx


----------



## pinkwaters

Hi Tina, don't mind at all. 
My first cycle I can't remember how many follicles but I only had 6 eggs develop. I remember my doctor then wanted to cancel the procedure. 
Thankfully out of the 6, 4 were good ones and two multiplied correctly and I had the two embryos placed back 3 days post. One of them is my beautiful 3 year old boy. 
I want this to fly by and I know the two week wait is the worst part but having done this twice now I just want the retrieval done and embryos placed back as soon as possible.:wacko:


----------



## 4magpies

First DR injection done for me. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## tinadecember

Pink waters, great news on the IVF working first time! We too had quite a low outcome the first time around.

We had 8 eggs at retrieval and 2 made it to day 5. We had 1 transferred and it didn't work. We then did a FET with our frozie and that also didn't work. I was on quite low meds the first time around and although I had 20+ follies only 8 of them matured into good eggs. 
My doctor is hoping this time around that if we increase the meds that I will get a lot more mature eggs.

Here's hoping he is right! 

I have faith that it'll work for you if it has worked before :D Will you be transferring 2 again?

xx


----------



## amanda1235

Good luck today Jren!!

Danser that's a great number of follies!

Tina I'm a bit in the same boat as you. First IVF had 13 eggs, 12 mature, 6 fertilized, 1 put back on day 3 and 1 made it to day 5 to freeze. Both the fresh and following frozen cycle were negative, but dr said that was mostly due to poor quality sperm (DH has azoospermia) this time round we're using a donor, hoping that works better!


----------



## danser55

tinadecember said:


> woohoo danser great news! How far into stims are you?
> 
> Pinkwaters, what happened with your first IVF cycle if you don't mind me asking? How many frosties did you guys get?
> 
> xx

That was on the morning of day 5 of stims.


----------



## tinadecember

Amanda, sounds like you had a good number of eggs because I have heard that the average is 12 but your fertilisation rate was lower than average. 
We were told that my OHs sperms that were used were of good quality even though he has a lower than average count and low motility, I was surprised. 

I think our problem was that the eggs weren't mature enough

xx


----------



## bumpwanted84

Just got out of surgery about an hour ago. 32 eggs collected. Won't know anything more til tomorrow. Pretty excited. Not in much pain. Just cramping. So glad to be done with all the injections etc. now the waiting game...

I sure hope all you ladies out there are doing well and get the outcomes you are hoping for :) xoxo


----------



## pinkwaters

Good luck bump! So glad you've moved on from meds! Hope everything goes well at this point! 

Tina I still haven't decided about the embryos, whether I'll transfer one or two. The first time ivf I had bleeding and was on bed rest for the one embryo to stay. I really want to get three but worried about triplets even though I highly doubt it. With my 11 follies I'm hoping we get enough eggs. I'm feeling the cramps today and the bloatiness. Tomorow is the final day for injections then we'll be monitored for egg collection. Yikes


----------



## jren

Thanks Amanda. They retrieved 11 eggs. I have low amh so we are happy with that number. We will find out how many fertilized with icsi tomorrow.


----------



## tinadecember

woohoo jren! 11 is a great number, crossing my fingers that a good number fertilise 

xx


----------



## amanda1235

11 is great!! Keep us posted!!


----------



## amanda1235

Just had my second scan, follies are still growing, (only day 4 of stims) but already have the triple stripe which I've never had before!! Very excited and hope it stays that way!


----------



## pinkwaters

I'm on day 7 now, my scan yesterday showed 11 follies and I'm staying positive. Two more injections today and another scan tomorrow. I reckon we'll be scanning every two days now 
My dr reckons retrieval should be around Saturday or Sunday, I'm going to talk to work today about taking a few days off for the retrieval and embryo transfer, I don't want to state reason though ;/ 
My dr also seems to be on the same page as us with embryo number, she thinks if we do have three good ones we should proceed with transferring them all back 
Fingers Crossed 

Jren how are you doing?


----------



## tinadecember

Great news on the triple stripe Amanda! How are you feeling from the stims? 

Jren, any update on your eggs fertilising? 

Bump, hope you're holding up okay after collection, amazing number of eggs by the way! You must feel like you've had a brick removed haha 

AFM - my period came yesterday, my meds are being dispatched shortly and I'm booked in for a meds appointment to go over how to inject on 4th April 

Xx


----------



## amanda1235

Pink, sounds like everything's going nicely! 

I'm on stim day 6, starting the antagonist this morning, and go back in for another scan Tuesday. At my scan on Friday there was one follicle growing faster than the others (~11mm) when the others were under ten, so hoping that's ok, as the nurse made a stupid comment about how hopefully ther will be more than one. So that's made me all nervous. I'm trying to think though, that if there was any kind of problem, that the doctor would have adjusted my meds, which he didn't. Anyways, I guess we'll see Tuesday! As for how I'm feeling? Like crap, today is better, but yesterday I had quite a bit of pelvic pressure, but today seems to be better. I definitely feel uncomfortable though!!! And have a full headache, so I've gotta drink more water for sure. 

How is everyone else? Bump and Jren, any news on fertilization or transfer days yet?


----------



## danser55

I trigger tonight and ER is on Tuesday. I'm pretty nervous, mostly hoping that most of the eggs collected are mature eggs.


----------



## pinkwaters

If your doctor hasn't changed anything Amanda I'm sure you're doing great. 
On my first cycle my doctor wasn't too happy and she increased my meds immediately after first scan. 
My head is the same, severe headache and I'm loading up on coconut water hoping it helps. I informed work about the situation due to extreme dizziness and fatigue. I just feel like I'm pregnancy light headed and bloated already! I'll see dr again tomorow and we'll see what she says next. So far so good. 

Good luck Tina! 

Really hope so Danser! Good luck! It's all too exciting and nerve wrecking haha I'm glad we can vent here!


----------



## bumpwanted84

Amanda-Glad your feeling a little better! Feeling good definitely seems to fluctuate throughout this wild journey :) Don't worry about that nurse. Your right, if something wasn't right the Dr. probably would have adjusted something. 

Tina-So glad your almost there! I bet your excited!?Do you know what your doses are?

As for me-32 eggs collected, 26 fertilized and 25 are multiplying perfectly as of today. My Dr. says that is unheard of LOL! DH claims it's his "super sperm." So just going to let him keep on thinking that indefinitely LOL. Makes him feel involved at least.

Dr. plans on a 5 day ET Tuesday. I feel really well. Protein and lots of Smart Water seems to help with the bloating. Hoping they will let me transfer Tuesday. I feel really well, but do have a 4 month pregnant looking stomach because of the bloating...anyone have any experience with what the Dr. finds acceptable? My Dr. commented we would see how I was feeling by the time the ET day came. I "feel" fine, but nervous she will make me freeze all just because of the bloating?


----------



## pinkwaters

Bump, that's superb! Have you decided on how many to transfer? 
My coconut water is easing the bloat but with my first IVF cycle the bloat was much worse and the doctor still proceeded with the transfer. Don't know if that helps but I hope they don't freeze and do proceed with the transfer. 

I still have an irritating cough I'm trying to get rid off before egg retrieval this weekend, funny I had the same cough twice before and I don't get sick often. It must be an IVF stress thing.


----------



## tinadecember

Morning girls,

bump amazing news on the embryos!! You would definitely think that you will have your take home baby in one of those. I hope that lots make it to day 5. 
As for my doses... I think we are going to be on 150iu of Merional which is the equivalent of Folistim in the US. I was previously on 75iu so my meds are essentially being doubled. 

Danser, best of luck for Tuesday! 

xx


----------



## danser55

I'm starting to get nervous as ER gets closer. I'm really worried we won't get any embryos to blast again. This whole thing sucks so badly.


----------



## jren

Out of 11 retrieved, 10 were mature and 8 fertilized. On my day 3 update yesterday I had 6 embryos going strong. Our transfer is tomorrow and I'm praying we have a few to freeze and can transfer the two that we planned! She didn't seem worried about the 6...so whatever that's worth!

I do have diminished reserve so we never expected a ton of eggs or embryos. I feel thankful that we still have 6.


----------



## beneathmywing

Hi ladies! Mind if I join?

Just had an appointment with my RE today and starting my third IVF (4th if you count my cancelled cycle) sooner than expected. I'll be starting Lupron on day 21 of my cycle (April 6th). I am doing the short Lupron protocol, I guess it is. And starting stims with AF. Anyone do or on this same protocol? We are trying something new to hopefully get more embryos. I have high fsh/low amh, and got endo removed via lap in December, so hoping the surgery will make a difference now in my egg quality.

I'll need to catch up on you ladies!!! FX for everyone!


----------



## danser55

That is great jren! I hope a few make it to freezing as well.

Welcome beneath my wings!


----------



## beneathmywing

danser55 said:


> That is great jren! I hope a few make it to freezing as well.
> 
> Welcome beneath my wings!

Thank you! Good luck to you xxx


----------



## tinadecember

Hey beneath! I follow your journal so I have a good idea of where you are at and what is happening with you! Think we will be pretty close cycling together. 

Jren, great news on the embryos and the best of luck for transfer! 

AFM - I am so sick at the minute, I almost didn't come into work today because I am full of a cold and my eyes are burning so badly. My period is almost gone now so just waiting on my meds appointment in 13 days time 

xx


----------



## pinkwaters

This whole thing does suck Danser &#128532; 
I had 11 follies but last nights scan showed 9 for some reason, another scan on Wednesday will determine the egg retrieval date. I hope the 9 are solid. I want to be off the meds soon

Jren good luck today hope you do get the two transferred and the rest frozen! Make sure you update hehe 

Welcome beneath!! , I'm a little bad with the terminology but Im on a short protocol too, except we started everything CD2. I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## amanda1235

Welcome Beneath! I'm on he short protocol, which means I only started with stims once my cycle started, for me it was day 5. Good luck! Multiple IVF cycles definitely are no fun, hope this is it for you!!


----------



## amanda1235

Just had scan and chart looks great! 7 follies that are for sure ready, probably 9 by EC and many more that may catch up. EC is Friday at 12:00, and the triple stripe is still there so they are planning on a transfer! Feeling very relieved right now. I know the road is still long, and there are things that could still go wrong, but feeling good for now


----------



## beneathmywing

Tinadecember -- hey sweety! Glad we'll be cycle buddies (and bump budded :) ) fairly soon :) hope you feel better soon. 

Pinkwaters -- thank you! Lots of luck to you as well. 

amanda1235 -- thank you! Good luck to you too :)


----------



## tinadecember

Amanda, Pinkwaters eeeeek it is all becoming so exciting for you guys! I agree with you Amanda, multiple failed cycles are no fun :( But I have faith that we will get there! 

xx


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, I recognise Amanda and Beneath from other threads. Hope I can join in here as I will hopefully be cycling with Tina and Beneath. I have all my meds and baseline scan on 7th so should start Buserillin on the 10th. This will be round 2 for me. My first cycle harvested 7 eggs, 5 were strong at day 3 but only one 2BC grade made it to transfer and was BFN :( I'm on stronger stims this time so hope that will make the difference.


----------



## amanda1235

Hi Aster! Welcome over here! :)


----------



## tinadecember

Welcome Aster :D 

We are upping our stims too in the hope that we will get more eggs. Sorry to hear that your first cycle didn't work out but great news that you're cycling at the same time as some of us so we can go through the 2WW together! 

What's your background Aster if you don't mind me asking?

xx


----------



## pinkwaters

Welcome Aster! My meds were increased this cycle too and so far it is better progress. 

I'm definitely excited and anxious about my scan in a few hours! I hope today is the last day for meds so we can move on to retrieval and transfer! I've been too dizzy and light headed, skipped work for three days now. DH is panicking about that but my health comes first esp with something as stressful as IVF ... I can't handle any other stress right now!


----------



## beneathmywing

Asterimou said:


> Hi ladies, I recognise Amanda and Beneath from other threads. Hope I can join in here as I will hopefully be cycling with Tina and Beneath. I have all my meds and baseline scan on 7th so should start Buserillin on the 10th. This will be round 2 for me. My first cycle harvested 7 eggs, 5 were strong at day 3 but only one 2BC grade made it to transfer and was BFN :( I'm on stronger stims this time so hope that will make the difference.


Welcome! Lots of luck to you!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Pinkwaters -- good luck at your scan!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks beneath! 
Had that triple stripe thing which I have no clue what it is and didn't even ask my dr, follicles look good and were scheduled for egg collection Friday! 
One more injection tonight ... Caaaannnnooootttt wait!


----------



## beneathmywing

pinkwaters said:


> Thanks beneath!
> Had that triple stripe thing which I have no clue what it is and didn't even ask my dr, follicles look good and were scheduled for egg collection Friday!
> One more injection tonight ... Caaaannnnooootttt wait!


Wooo! Triple stripe is your lining so that's fab news! Looking good :)


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks Beneath! I don't think I had that the first or second time so that's great! I just get really anxious when the dr takes measurements of the lining and follicles and worry that if I ask I'll just get more anxious. I know nothing is for granted but I can't help but be hopeful. I try not to expect it but you can't really help it I suppose


----------



## danser55

So I am already out. We were happy they got 11 eggs on retrieval, and today the fertilization report revealed only 3 were mature and none of them fertilized. We are meeting with the RE later this afternoon to discuss our options at this point.


----------



## beneathmywing

danser55 said:


> So I am already out. We were happy they got 11 eggs on retrieval, and today the fertilization report revealed only 3 were mature and none of them fertilized. We are meeting with the RE later this afternoon to discuss our options at this point.

Oh no.. I am so sorry ;(


----------



## pinkwaters

Danser I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you're ok. I can't imagine how hard this must be and I know this won't fix anything but I will be praying for you.


----------



## Asterimou

danser55 said:


> So I am already out. We were happy they got 11 eggs on retrieval, and today the fertilization report revealed only 3 were mature and none of them fertilized. We are meeting with the RE later this afternoon to discuss our options at this point.

Really sorry to hear that Danser. I'm sure they can do something to improve things next time. Hoe you're okay.


----------



## Asterimou

tinadecember said:


> Welcome Aster :D
> 
> We are upping our stims too in the hope that we will get more eggs. Sorry to hear that your first cycle didn't work out but great news that you're cycling at the same time as some of us so we can go through the 2WW together!
> 
> What's your background Aster if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> xx

Hi Tina, I had a laparoscopy this time last year and they found both my tubes completely blocked, along with small hydrosalpinx. Only way for me to conceive is IVF. I'm 36 and hubby is 35. His sperm is 'normal' and all my hormone levels have come out 'good'. IVF no. 1 went okay but I had some follies that took ages to catch up so I changed from Gonal F to Menopur mid cycle. It seemed to work and I got 7 eggs. All was good until day 4 where they said embryo development was 'sub optimal' and only one, poor quality embie, made it :( could be down to egg, sperm or just bad luck. Hopefully it was the latter and I will get better quality embryos this time. I've had a lot of acupuncture and no longer have hydrosalpinx or period pains! I do find it relaxing also so am doing it again this cycle. I've really cleaned up my health on this journey, which has been a plus point as this clean living makes me feel good so is a new way of life :) I do get overwhelmed by it all sometimes but I have faith I will be a mother one day and this is all part of my journey. I've learnt a lot about myself since this all started and feel I have had to deal with a lot so there is no doubt I'm stronger for it.

I had a good read of this thread so have an idea of all your stories. Good luck everyone xx


----------



## amanda1235

Dander I'm so incredibly sorry to hear that, I hope you are ok and taking care of yourself. Hugs Hun! 

Pink, yay for the triple stripe!

AFM, got some bad news today. My progesterone levels are high (18, when they should <5). Dr gave the option of freezing all, then doing a frozen transfer, which is $2000, or transferring anyways, but my chances are reduced to %25. I'm so confused, and not sure what to do. If there's only one, we'll definitely freeze it, but if there are more than one, should we transfer one anyways? Or wait? I don't know what the right answer is. just when I thought things were going well.....


----------



## Asterimou

amanda1235 said:


> Dander I'm so incredibly sorry to hear that, I hope you are ok and taking care of yourself. Hugs Hun!
> 
> Pink, yay for the triple stripe!
> 
> AFM, got some bad news today. My progesterone levels are high (18, when they should <5). Dr gave the option of freezing all, then doing a frozen transfer, which is $2000, or transferring anyways, but my chances are reduced to %25. I'm so confused, and not sure what to do. If there's only one, we'll definitely freeze it, but if there are more than one, should we transfer one anyways? Or wait? I don't know what the right answer is. just when I thought things were going well.....

I would go for it if you have more than one. 25% is still a 1 in 4 chance so could be your lucky star. Then if it didn't work you'd have another go on the frozen. Like you said, if you only have one embie then give it its best chance and freeze this time. What is your gut telling you?


----------



## amanda1235

Aster my gut is telling me the same thing. I just know that my judgment might be clouded because I want this so bad, and am getting tired of waiting. Thanks for your input :)


----------



## tinadecember

Oh danser I am so sorry sweetie, sending you the biggest hugs :( 

Amanda, what does your doctor think is the right thing to do? I think we can all become a little clouded on this journey because like you rightly said we want it so badly. 

Pinkwaters, great news on the triple stripe! Hopefully your embie will make it its new home for the next 9 months! 

xx


----------



## pinkwaters

Thanks Ladies I sure pray for it all day 

Amanda I agree, I hope you do get one transferred now though and have some to freeze! Best of luck hun!! 

Retrieval in less than 24 hours ! Super scared and anxious.


----------



## amanda1235

Me too pink! 9:00 for me tomorrow, what about you?


----------



## danser55

MY RE has recommended IUI. He think the stimming for IVF to get a large # of eggs for PGS testing was harming the egg quality and since I've been pregnant twice before with femara & TI he thinks this should work. I will try I guess we can see. I hope and pray it works.


----------



## pinkwaters

Danser I hope so too sweetie!! I hope you're feeling better &#10084;&#65039;

Amanda 8:30-10 am ! Do update! I can't sleep!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Good luck on retrieval, ladies!


----------



## calinina

Hi ladies, I did my egg retrieval last month and did a freeze all cycle. This month I'm waiting for ovulation and then will do my transfer. I'm a little worried because I should have ovulated 2 days ago...I'm wondering if any of you have had delayed ovulation after ivf stimulation meds the prior month??
Thanks!


----------



## beneathmywing

calinina said:


> Hi ladies, I did my egg retrieval last month and did a freeze all cycle. This month I'm waiting for ovulation and then will do my transfer. I'm a little worried because I should have ovulated 2 days ago...I'm wondering if any of you have had delayed ovulation after ivf stimulation meds the prior month??
> Thanks!


Hi! My cycle always gets delayed after a stimming cycle a few days.


----------



## calinina

beneathmywing said:


> Hi! My cycle always gets delayed after a stimming cycle a few days.

Thanks..I got worried because I usually ovulate around CD14 and today is CD16 and I went to my Dr today and when he did an ultrasound he said my lining was 6.6 but that he couldn't find a dominant follicle. Then I did blood work and my progesterone and estrogen came back really low. Anyway, we'll see, hoping I ovulate by next week.
How are you doing?


----------



## pinkwaters

13 eggs collected so I'm def pleased compared to my 6 and even less mature ones second time. 
Now it's a wait to see how many embies we get 

Amanda how are you doing?


----------



## amanda1235

I'm on my way to the clinic, retrieval is not for another 2.5 hours! Even though I've been through this already, so nervous! I forgot how stressed I get about ovulating too early! I'm definitely in a lot of discomfort right now. 

13 is amazing!! That's what I got last time, and ended up with 2 embies, and that was with the very poor quality sperm they extracted from my husband. I'd say 13 is fantastic!

Will update after my procedure, wish me luck!


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you! Best of luck!!! I'm still a little dizzy took general anesthesia this time! 
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## amanda1235

Had my ER, they collected 28 eggs! More than double what they got last time. Not sure how many mature though, we will find out Monday or Tuesday. Dr said that if there are 2 or more good looking embryos, that we should put one back, as the chances are still over 30%. So right now, if all goes well, it'll be Tuesday for a day 4 transfer. Haven't heard much about day 4 transfers, but I trust they know what they are doing. 
I was also told I'm at risk for OHSS, so gotta take dostinex and take it easy for the next little bit.

Pink you're lucky you had general anaesthesia, it was 1000$ more so I did not, and it was very painful.


----------



## pinkwaters

Amanda that's amazing I hope you get loads of mature ones!
I had local the previous two times I totally understand hope you're feeling better!! Get loads of rest! I'm still in some pain and discomfort, way too bloated too. 

We'll probably hear back Monday as well but no word on what day transfer yet! 
I'm on progesterone subositories for 17 days, baby aspirin, anti biotic and one more thing. I always forget about this part!

One more step fingers crossed!!


----------



## amanda1235

Yeah I'm happy about the number! Just hope that most of them are mature and develop properly! I'm also at risk for OHSS, so really hoping that I'm able to keep that under control. I also am taking progesterone injections, estrogen, baby aspirin, as well as 2 antibiotics and something for OHSS. I'm pretty sure my grandma doesn't even take this many meds a day! Lol


----------



## beneathmywing

Great number Amanda! Take care of yourself xx


----------



## calinina

Great numbers ladies, take it easy after your retrieval. It took me almost 5 days to recover after my retrieval. I was in so much pain and discomfort..keep drinking drinks with elelectrolytes, be kind to your body and stay encouraged! &#55357;&#56842; baby dust to you all!


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you callnina! I always forget this pain after, it's actually worse today than yesterday! 

Haha Amanda that's so true, I'm trying to keep up with the meds 

My dr just called and so far we have 4 embies, fingers crossed it stays that way and she wants to transfer Monday. I'd love to have something to freeze for a change. Come on Monday! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## amanda1235

Pink you're luck you got a call today! I won't hear anything till Monday or Tuesday! So nerve wracking!


----------



## pinkwaters

Oh nooo! Can't you call and ask them Amanda? 
After my second try I switched Drs and this one is so attentive and I specifically asked to stay updated its all too nerve wrecking! She did say it doesn't mean we'll have 4 on Monday for granted. 
Again she asked if I wanted General anasthesia or local because of scar tissue from my C section, don't know if I want full again


----------



## amanda1235

Pink, They don't update until day 3, it definitely sucks, but I'll just wait. Other than that fact, my clinic is pretty great, so I'll deal with having to wait the weekend &#128522; Yeah, not sure if general or sedation is better. The whole thing lasted only 20 minutes, and the last time I came out of general (for an unrelated surgery) I was so sick, throwing up everywhere, so I don't think I react to it very well. How are you today? I feel alright, but very bloated and still pain(pressure) when I go pee (which I had to do every 2 hours last night thanks to all the water/Gatorade I drank!)

How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## pinkwaters

I feel exactly the same, pressure and definitely very bloated. Hoping it subsides before Monday. Keep your self super distracted this weekend! We'll get there ;)


----------



## pinkwaters

Going in for transfer tomorrow and I'm so nervous and anxious I don't know if we have anything to freeze yet and I have a ton of work to do that I just can't seem to focus enough for ...


----------



## amanda1235

Ooo so exciting though!!!! 

We are having family over for Easter tonight, so that should be a nice distraction. I feel bad that hubby has to do all the cleaning though, as he wont let me do much as the dr told me to rest. I'm not complaining though!


----------



## pinkwaters

How sweet of him! No of course not haha
I over did my days off work to be honest and I feel 100% justified. I'm just not mentally prepared to teach practical lessons, can't have that responsibility on me when I'm this distracted. 
I know the two week wait will drive me insane but at least there's nothing left for me to do but wait. I want those embies to come home alreadyyy. 
Enjoy your Easter dinner &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## amanda1235

I'm a teacher too, and have also gone over my days I'm allowed to take. My boss is great though, and totally understands which helps. 
The 2ww is brutal! i can never seem to distract myself, instead I just drive myself crazy with every feeling (even though I know it's just the hormones).


----------



## pinkwaters

My boss was amazing too but he left beginning of the year and I'm not too keen on the new guy but it is what it is really 

From what I've learnt from mr Google all the hormones will mimic preg symptoms anyway which is truly irritating. It's all just a jumanji game in my head. I agree nothing helps in distracting ... ;/


----------



## amanda1235

Good luck on your transfer today Pink!!!!


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you Amanda! 
Finally done with this part! The IV drip was a nightmare as usual, I think I've been stabbed with it 6 times so far, they can't seem to find a vein all too thin, super painful. 
We did get two embies transferred though, none to freeze but I'm still really happy. 
It's all a waiting game now! 
How are you Amanda? Any word from your clinic?


----------



## tinadecember

Hey girls!

Sorry I haven't been online much over the weekend, been really busy with Easter but just caught up with everyone.

Amanda and pink waters, great number of embryos ladies! Pink waters, congratulations on being PUPO!!! Hope those embryos are settling in nicely. 
Amanda, any news on your embryos hun?

AFM - anxiously waiting for a phone call from my pharmacy to dispatch meds. Have my appointment to be shown how to inject in 6 days time! 

xx


----------



## amanda1235

So got the call this morning! Out of the 28, 16 were mature and injected with ICSI. Today they transferred one and froze 3 others, and there are 8 more that they are going to continue to culture to blast stage and freeze either tomorrow day 5, or Thursday. Just had the transfer and am pretty happy with the result :)


----------



## pinkwaters

Yayyy Amandaaaa!! Officially PUPO!
Congrats on the transfer and the frozen embies and goodluck with the rest too!! Get plenty of rest Hun!

Thank you Tina! Goodluck with the injections!! 

As for me I'm 1dp3dt and way too anxious, can't seem to get off google. Been resting on and off but my mind is just wandering! This two week wait is painful. My test date is April 11th Eeeeeek!


----------



## amanda1235

Pink we have the same test date!!! I HATE the 2ww lol


----------



## pinkwaters

Will you be POAS sooner Amanda? DH is begging me not to because I end up letting it get into my head but it's just so tempting to test on the 8th or 9th ...


----------



## tinadecember

Congrats Amanda! You've got a great number of frozies there, hopefully one of those will be your take home baby for sure! 

the 2ww is a killer!! Keep yourselves nice and busy, have a pamper day or a shopping day to break it up a bit. 

I get my meds tomorrow, eeeeek I am super excited. 

xx


----------



## amanda1235

So exciting Tina!!

Pink I will probably POAS sooner, just don't know how much sooner. I'll have to wait and see. The last IUI's I really waited until the last possible moment to test, because I enjoyed the feeling that i COULD be pregnant, but my IVF and FET cycles I tested early. We'll see!


----------



## pinkwaters

Yay Tinaa! Goodluck on starting the meds! 

I did get my nails done today but I'm having severe mood swings and just very short tempered. Maybe I do need to go spend some money haha not like the process drained enough from our accounts! 

2dp3dt ... Going insane.


----------



## pinkwaters

amanda1235 said:


> So exciting Tina!!
> 
> Pink I will probably POAS sooner, just don't know how much sooner. I'll have to wait and see. The last IUI's I really waited until the last possible moment to test, because I enjoyed the feeling that i COULD be pregnant, but my IVF and FET cycles I tested early. We'll see!

I'm guessing I'll give in 9dp3dt 
I've hated POAS because of the time we were TTC clueless to the fact that we're reproductively challenged, too many BFNs. But I'm sure I'll end up doing it anyway haha


----------



## Caligrl25

Hello everyone I just join this website after coming across this chat tonight while I'm on my 2ww and googling like crazy!! After reading this looks like some
Of us are on same timeline! My Frozen transfer was Monday and my test date is April 11th not sure how I'm going to make it that long!! I'm having very mild cramping anyone else experience cramping? Otherwise feeling fine and resting look forward to hearing from you all


----------



## tinadecember

Cali, welcome to the thread! 

Congratulations on being in the two week wait! There are a couple of others in this thread at the same point as you are. 

Meds delivery this morning! I'm excited for it to feel more real from today onwards

xx


----------



## amanda1235

Welcome caligrl!! We have the same test day! I think there are 3 of us, hoping we are 3 for 3! I am at the same place as you, and also feeling mild cramping, but I had a fresh cycle, so not sure if it's from ER or not. In any case, I think it's normal :) it could also be from all the hormones hehe.


----------



## pinkwaters

Welcome to this crazy 2 week wait Cali girl! Yep all three of us are testing April 11th Haha 
I don't have much symptoms so far, except for huge heavy boobs but I blame the estradiol and progesterone, and my lower back hurts. In saying that I've been told that besides pregnancy symptoms mimicking AF symptoms, the hormones were on don't help in symptom spotting. 
The wait is driving me insane honestly! 
3dp3dt and no clue what I'll get up to in the next few days, nothing is distracting me :( 

Did you get your meds Tina?


----------



## beneathmywing

Welcome Cali! Hope all you girls in the tww get your bfp :)


----------



## Caligrl25

Since I did a FET I've been on the meds for a few weeks & I don't really have any symptoms except an occasional headache from meds so if I get lucky enough to have a pregnancy symptoms I'm hoping I'll feel confident it's an actual pregnancy symptom & not meds... But I keep checking my boobs and they aren't sore &#9786;&#65039; but they are going to be soon just from me checking them &#55357;&#56838;! 
@amanda I was supposed to do a fresh cycle but dr was worried about Me being overstimulated , at first I was really annoyed by that because I felt fine but after retrieval I was in so much pain and discomfort with bloating I'm glad it all worked out the way it did... Has your cramping from retrieval settled down?

@tina are you starting meds today too? That's so exciting to feel like the process is actually starting... And boy does it go quick! Good luck!


----------



## bumpwanted84

Witch got me yesterday :( we're pretty bummed.

Headed to RE now to plan out a natural FET. Should be transferring again around 4/17.


----------



## Caligrl25

@bumpwanted what happened? I'm new to this forum was trying to go back and read ur last post to see where you are in your journey... Looks like you were planning to fresh cycle and now ur dr is making you do frozen instead I that correct?


----------



## pinkwaters

bumpwanted84 said:


> Witch got me yesterday :( we're pretty bummed.
> 
> Headed to RE now to plan out a natural FET. Should be transferring again around 4/17.

Oh no Bump! So sorry to hear that! I pray you get your BFP with the FET!!! Fingers crossed for you <3 I know this whole process sucks and really takes a mental toll on us, stay strong!


----------



## amanda1235

I'm so sorry Bump! :( hoping you can get started right away. 

Cali, so far I haven't been too bad after retrieval, so dr went ahead with the transfer. The meds take a toll on me though, and my boobs start hurting literally after the first dose. I've had every single pregnancy symptoms on the meds, from nausea, to bleeding nose, sore boobs to heartburn (which I have now), and everything else so I've pretty much given up symptom spotting lol (kinda :p). 

Pink 2dp4dt and also losing my mind. Thankfully teaching grade 1/2 has been a distraction during the day hehe.


----------



## bumpwanted84

Caligrl25 said:


> @bumpwanted what happened? I'm new to this forum was trying to go back and read ur last post to see where you are in your journey... Looks like you were planning to fresh cycle and now ur dr is making you do frozen instead I that correct?

I had my fresh transfer of a single embryo and it didn't stick. Huge bummer but I suppose it wasn't meant to be. 

Pink&amanda: thanks ladies :) we were pretty bummed but we lucked out and fit into our clinics schedule to do a FET on 4/16 or so! So that helps ease the emotions. DH took it harder than I thought he would. But we're getting back up on the horse. 

Lots of baby dust to you all &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Caligrl25

@bumpwanted I'm sorry to hear that I've done a lot of reading lately that's showing FET to be more successful then fresh, stay positive let your body rest and be ready for April that's right around the corner! 

For those on 2ww how much are you resting? Or are you back to normal activity?


----------



## pinkwaters

Hope that FET is ittttt Bump, hoping the rest till then helps your embies stick stick stick! 

Cali girl I took two days where I stayed home with little activity but a whole week off work from Egg retrieval, I'll be back to work 7dp3dt but my dr said whatever needs to happen would've happened in the first 30 minutes- hour. The rest is to help your body recover and your mind believe they're not dropping anywhere I suppose. 

AFM mood swings are swiiingiiiing, boobs crazy heavy and very slight nausea ;( DH insisted coconut water and rocket leaves were bad for me as I tried to make a green smoothie and that pissed me offfffff! 

On a positive note: April First! Ten more days! Be kind Apriiiiilllll


----------



## amanda1235

Caligrl I've taken so many days off work, that I had to go back yesterday, the day after transfer. I'm not sure if I should be resting more, or if I'm doing damage, but I hope not!! My job isn't strenuous, but I am on my feet most of the day.


----------



## beneathmywing

so sorry bump!


----------



## bumpwanted84

Caligrl25 said:


> @bumpwanted I'm sorry to hear that I've done a lot of reading lately that's showing FET to be more successful then fresh, stay positive let your body rest and be ready for April that's right around the corner!
> 
> For those on 2ww how much are you resting? Or are you back to normal activity?

Thank you  I sure hope so! We decided to transfer two back this time. Soooo nerve racked already that it could turn out to be twins but also not wanting to gamble on doing a single transfer again :/


----------



## Caligrl25

@pinkwaters the first 30min really eeekkkk my dr told me I only had to lay flat after the transfer for 10min and then got up went to the bathroom and went home which really freaked me out I feel like I should have laid there for hours lol what about you? Is your nausea new? 

I have no mood swings no heavy boobs and no nausea&#55357;&#56865; getting worried! 

@bump we transferred two I feel like this whole process is such a gamble I think it's a good idea to go for two&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## calinina

@bump stay encouraged! I hope April is the month for all of us.

I'm doing a natural FET this cycle and I finally ovulated (ovulation was about 11 days late after my retrieval/freeze all cycle last month)! I will be doing my transfer on Tuesday (4/5) and will test for Hcg beta on Wednesday (4/13). Excited for April!!


----------



## tinadecember

Bump, sending you the biggest hugs, I am so sorry that this cycle didn't work out. 

Yes girls my meds came, I am all ready to go just waiting on my period now which should arrive in the next 2 weeks then we can start stims. 

Symptoms are coming along nicely for you ladies! It is looking promising girls, hope we get some BFPs! 

xx


----------



## pinkwaters

Caligrl25 said:


> @pinkwaters the first 30min really eeekkkk my dr told me I only had to lay flat after the transfer for 10min and then got up went to the bathroom and went home which really freaked me out I feel like I should have laid there for hours lol what about you? Is your nausea new?
> 
> I have no mood swings no heavy boobs and no nausea&#65533;&#65533; getting worried!

On my first IVF I had the worst cough and I was terrified I'd loose my embie, so ofcourse I went to google, to my surprise I found soooo many success stories from people who fell right after on snow or whose dog jumped to and tripped them over! I really think it's random amd your dr is probably right. I stayed laying down for an hour after ET, they gave me full anesthesia though because of scar tissue from my C sect, I left soon as I was fully up. 

My nausea is very light so far but I honestly think all those symptoms are med related. What meds are you on? This cycle my meds got increased so I do relate anything I feel to that.


----------



## Asterimou

Hi ladies, nothing much happening for me yet so just keeping up to date with you all. My baseline scan is next week so hoping there are no cysts and I can get going ;)

Bump: bummer about your fresh cycle but at least you can get straight back into it.

Pink: hang in there. The tww drove me mad, it is a test of everything, you're doing great :)

Cali: good luck next week

Tina: congrats on your meds arriving. It always feels like my baby making box has been delivered and is quite exciting!


----------



## Caligrl25

@pinkwaters I am on progesterone vaginal supp 3x daily, progesterone lozenge 3xdaily, aspirin, folic acid, prenatal, lovenox & estradiol inj once every 3days I haven't really had side effects from the meds my body feels totally normal which is making me sad and then I get mad at myself for being upset for not having symptoms when really it's still early for that right? I'm 4dp5dt and feeling anxious! I'm back to work this weekend which will be kinda of nice to keep my mind busy... Just left the grocery store debating on buying a test but stayed strong... Not sure how much longer I can go! Beta is 4/11


----------



## pinkwaters

Caligrl25 said:


> @pinkwaters I am on progesterone vaginal supp 3x daily, progesterone lozenge 3xdaily, aspirin, folic acid, prenatal, lovenox & estradiol inj once every 3days I haven't really had side effects from the meds my body feels totally normal which is making me sad and then I get mad at myself for being upset for not having symptoms when really it's still early for that right? I'm 4dp5dt and feeling anxious! I'm back to work this weekend which will be kinda of nice to keep my mind busy... Just left the grocery store debating on buying a test but stayed strong... Not sure how much longer I can go! Beta is 4/11

That's almost similar to my meds except my estradiol is three pills a day. It's definitely too early, symptoms can be a good thing or a bad thing you can never really tell, everyone's body works differently (how annoying lol) 
I've lost my appetite today and nausea is still very slight, more like a dizzy don't feel like eating thing. 

I just realized you're a 5dt, doesn't that mean you can test earlier than us? I'm 4dp3dt and scheduled for April 11th too, I know I'll test around 8th or 9th! I'm dieing the wait is killing me, we've had a massive family gathering and nothing seemed to distract me. 

Plus I'm still bloated from the process and I'm avoiding tight clothes, got some annoying comments about how I've gained some weight, grrrr. I'll admit I've done a bt of stress eating too. I can't wait for that BFP so that I can just go back to my routine. Stressing over getting back to work! So distracted.


----------



## Caligrl25

@pink I've had some
Twinges today not quite sure what that means?
Otherwise nothing else hopefully like you said it's just too soon! Yah I think I could test earlier but clinic scheduled me for April 11 I'm sure I will POAS before then just not sure when I'm scared to be let down. Weight gain oh yes I'm normally a healthy eater I work out and run regularly but since starting this journey in January I have been stress eating like crazy and I just can't seem to stop!!


----------



## pinkwaters

It's hard to explain this process to people. I'm too scared to even go for a walk now. Oh well, all for a grand outcome by gods will <3 

My ovaries just feel heavy today if that makes sense and I'm just sluggish and lazy. Even the loosest boyfriend jeans don't feel comfortable. Not a great day.


----------



## amanda1235

Hey guys! So 4dp4dt here and so bloated I also can't wear anything but leggings, it so embarrassing. Pink who would have the gall to tell you that you've gained weight?? That's terrible. lol with my emotions in their current state I would have burst into tears.

My family is in town for the weekend, as we are doing the burial for my grandfather who passed away in February. my family knows what we're going through though, and are very supportive. 

I've stopped really symptom spotting since the meds have done a number on me for the last 6 cycles, but fwiw I have been having some light pms cramps the past few mornings, and some twinges, but that could just be healing from the ER also. 

My clinic has you get right up off the table after ET, pee, change, and go home. They said once the transfer is done, any resting with feet up is unnecessary and only for your own piece of mind :) so I'm sure that there's nothing we can really do to screw it up. It sticks or it doesn't.


----------



## pinkwaters

Family friends and sis in law Amanda, I don't reply with much to be honest, one of them used to be obese and I NEVER made any comment about it, leaving this to karma to be honest. 

I've only told my mother in law about this and she is crazy supportive so I'm glad I have that. I know symptom spotting is quite pointless lol but just started having light twinge/cramp like feelings a few minutes ago and I'm 5dp3dt. 

Don't know what to think of it. 

Hoping they all stuck with super glueeeeeeeeeee


----------



## bumpwanted84

Hi ladies! 

My clinic does not accept meds for donation. I have 900 left of Follistim and I don't want it to go to waste. We just bought it all maybe 4 weeks ago. We have 12 frozen embies, so we won't be using it again. What is everyone doing with there left over meds?


----------



## pinkwaters

Sorry Bump don't really know, perhaps other centers around you might? 

I'm having the worst feeling ever, like AF Is around the corner, feeling down right now.


----------



## bumpwanted84

pinkwaters said:


> Sorry Bump don't really know, perhaps other centers around you might?
> 
> I'm having the worst feeling ever, like AF Is around the corner, feeling down right now.

Keep your chin up pink! I have read that same thing countless times from many women who got their BFP! And I mean allllll the time. Hang in there!


----------



## pinkwaters

the symptoms are so confusing ;( 
Thanks bump, desperately trying to stay positive, hope this week is a speedy one!!


----------



## amanda1235

I also feel like AF is about to arrive, but it would be WAY to early


----------



## bumpwanted84

pinkwaters said:


> Sorry Bump don't really know, perhaps other centers around you might?
> 
> I'm having the worst feeling ever, like AF Is around the corner, feeling down right now.

Keep your chin up pink! I have read that same thing countless times from many women who got their BFP! And I mean allllll the time. Hang in there!


----------



## pinkwaters

amanda1235 said:


> I also feel like AF is about to arrive, but it would be WAY to early

That's the only thing that calmed me down Amanda! Hope we don't see that witch for 9 more months!


----------



## Caligrl25

@pink & @amanda stay positive I feel the same way we all have no symptoms and feel cramping and I'm telling myself there's no way we are all getting negatives right that wouldn't make sense those odds don't add up... So I'm making taking that as a positive sign we are al on same day & having same symptoms that HAS to mean good things are to come!


----------



## Caligrl25

Sorry last post was poorly typed I'm working and trying to post from phone &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## pinkwaters

I agree Cali, praying for that. 

I seriously need to get off google! I can't stop searching for symptoms and days where people started to get BFPs, driving myself insane. 
I did find my old IVF post, kicking myself for not being detailed enough lol, it said beta was 31 at 12dp (post retrieval or transfer?! not a clue!). According to my hospital file my first IVF was a 2dt, I seemed to think it was 3. 
I think 11 or 12dp3dt will be my giving in point!


----------



## amanda1235

I almost POAS, a $ store one, this morning, but decided against it. lol only 5dp4dt


----------



## Caligrl25

@amanda I'm right there with you so close but don't want to be disappointed I was thinking maybe mon or Tuesday? Too soon what do you think? My transfer was on the 28th so I think I'm 6dp5dt? Not sure if u start counting the day after transfer?


----------



## beneathmywing

Girls ready to poas.. hold off as much as you can! I know that's sooooo hard, and I almost always am guilty of testing TOO soon, but it makes it that much more stressful! Especially when you then test three times a day to see if there's any progression (again GUILTY here) lol


----------



## pinkwaters

Oh god too stressful! 
Cali I think you would be able to try in a day or two! DH refuses to purchase any for me Beneath and he has his eye on me lol I would only be able to POAS at work which I just couldn't do! I think I would otherwise be guilty of the same thing right now lol 

So stressed and cramps have slightly increased today ... Freaking out


----------



## beneathmywing

pinkwaters said:


> Oh god too stressful!
> Cali I think you would be able to try in a day or two! DH refuses to purchase any for me Beneath and he has his eye on me lol I would only be able to POAS at work which I just couldn't do! I think I would otherwise be guilty of the same thing right now lol
> 
> So stressed and cramps have slightly increased today ... Freaking out


cramps can be a good sign!


----------



## Caligrl25

I had a lot of cramping yesterday not as much today but from what I've read that all seems normal? I wanted to wait till my test date with facility and not POAS at all but I don't want to be in total shock either especially if it's bad news


----------



## pinkwaters

In theory I know but the familiarity of the symptoms is aweful :dohh:

That's so true Cali, might get some tests today for tomorrow :shrug: lol 
I'm 7dp3dt 

Today I'm just so sleepy and tired, have tons of work to do and don't even know where to start!


----------



## tinadecember

ahhh girls hope everyone is doing okay!

The cramps sound like promising symptoms, especially if your AF isn't due yet. I am excited for you ladies!

I second what beneath says though... try to hold out until test day. At least you will know then that the result will be a true one. 

I have my meds appointment today to go over how to inject and I start my Norithesterone tonight! AF is due in about 10 days or so 

xx


----------



## beneathmywing

Tina-- good luck today!


----------



## Caligrl25

@pink is today the day? Think I might test with you I can't take it anymore... I'm telling myself if it's negative I won't be sad I'll still keep in mind that it could be too soon but if it's positive I would LOVE to know!! I felt like u last night I came home from worked and crashed just beyond tired and today woke up feeling like I have a cold &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## pinkwaters

I'm taking long naps and waking up sleepier and I'm pretty certain it's the hormones Cali, no fair. I think I'll hold on to tomorrow I feel the same I'm prepared for a negative but I keep telling myself one more day won't hurt. I'm certainly ready to give in, holding on to the final shreds of patience left... 

Goodluck Tina!


----------



## Caligrl25

Ok guys I caved and took a test..I bought a cheap generic brand and didn't use my first morning pee.. I told myself that way if it's negative I can still have hope that maybe it was the test brand or too early or be uses my urine was diluted... Anyway looked negative at first but a faint positive line showed up I'm 7dt5dt I'm going to test again tomorrow but it's giving me hope&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Caligrl25

Whoops wrote the lingo wrong in 7dp5dt is that right lol


----------



## beneathmywing

Caligrl25 said:


> Ok guys I caved and took a test..I bought a cheap generic brand and didn't use my first morning pee.. I told myself that way if it's negative I can still have hope that maybe it was the test brand or too early or be uses my urine was diluted... Anyway looked negative at first but a faint positive line showed up I'm 7dt5dt I'm going to test again and tomorrow but it's giving me hope&#9786;&#65039;

Yay!!!!


----------



## tinadecember

YEY CALI!! A positive is a positive, I hope this is it for you. I will be crossing my fingers tightly that it is darker today. 

Anyone else caved?

My meds appointment went well, start meds today and my baseline is on 19th April. 

xx


----------



## Asterimou

Great news Cali!

Tina - all starting for you :) my baseline is on Thursday so not long now.

As for the others I hope we see some more bfp's over the next few days. Good luck girls xx


----------



## pinkwaters

Congrats Calii!!! I hope it gets darker and darker!! 
I still didn't cave in haha but getting there! 
That's great Tina! Not long now


----------



## amanda1235

That's great Cali! I haven't caved either.


----------



## bumpwanted84

Caligrl25 said:


> Ok guys I caved and took a test..I bought a cheap generic brand and didn't use my first morning pee.. I told myself that way if it's negative I can still have hope that maybe it was the test brand or too early or be uses my urine was diluted... Anyway looked negative at first but a faint positive line showed up I'm 7dt5dt I'm going to test again tomorrow but it's giving me hope&#9786;&#65039;

Wow congrats Cali!!!


----------



## Caligrl25

I tested again today line was still there but lighter and now I'm freaking out &#55357;&#56852; think I need to go buy another brand and try again


----------



## Caligrl25

Took another test tried a diff brand and it was a darker positive feeling happy again... Wow this emotional roller coaster is a rough one... Don't think I'm going to test again until beta on the 11th &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank goodness Cali! Fingers crossed for you! 
I spoke to my dr yesterday and she asked me to hold off at least till the 8th. 
Trying!!


----------



## tinadecember

:D congratulations cali! We got our first BFP! good luck to all the girls testing over the next few days xx


----------



## pinkwaters

I have two tests staring at me and I'm resisting so far, terrified. Maybe tomorrow? I keep hoping that extra day will make all the difference. Tomorrow is 10dp3dt, I have a digital and a regular.. Come on Thursday!


----------



## pinkwaters

Ok so I POAS, bfn. I still think it's too early, guess I'll save the second for test day!


----------



## amanda1235

I also caved and tested with a dollar store test this morning. BFN. Hoping it was just too early. I don't feel any other symptoms other than cramping, occasionally it gets quite bad for a few minutes.


----------



## tinadecember

Oh girls, stupid BFNs :( It's likely to happen though if you test early. Keep the faith ladies, it may just be too early yet xx


----------



## pinkwaters

I hope so Tina, my day just took a turn when I pictured this failing but I have to believe it'll work! 
Amanda how many days post transfer are you? Hoping it's just too early!


----------



## amanda1235

I'm 8 days past 4 day transfer, so equivalent to 12dpo. It was a dollar store test though, that way I told myself if it was negative I'd just blame it on that. 

I don't feel any of the symptoms I felt with all the other cycles though, just cramping, mostly at night. A couple times it the past few days it's been really bad cramping, but only lasts for a few minutes.


----------



## Caligrl25

@pink & @amanda I feel for you even if it's a false negative it still ruins ur mood and ur thought process by try to stay positive it's early and my test looked negative yesterday then tried a diff brand and it was clearly positive so could totally be the cheap test or who knows what else... Also I found this odd the one I did first thing in am was negative but I did two on diff days around noon that were positive kinda weird but don't get down just yet wait 48hrs and test again don't give up and stay positive!! Prayers for you girls


----------



## pinkwaters

Same here Amanda, 12days post ovulation. 
Thank you Cali! It really does. 
I've had the worst headache all day now, the test I used was meant to pick up on 25miu, I'm just telling my self that 12dp2dt my first time beta was barely 31. Here's to hoping ... Tomorrow is going to be a long long day just want to sleep through it.


----------



## tinadecember

:( Oh girls I just wanna give you guys big hugs. The wait is torturous, I've been there twice myself so I know how you are feeling. I just hope it's too early and you both get BFPs in the days to come. 

12 days to go until my baseline, getting anxious now xx


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you Tina! I hope time flies for you dear, it's so hard to be repeating this I really hope this is it for us!!


----------



## Asterimou

They were early tests Amanda and Pink. We're all wishing you the best. Hang in there as I know what the last week is like, it is tough and you are doing so well xx

Tina: I just had my baseline and there were no cysts....phew. I start meds on Sunday and have the next scan on the 22nd. You won't be far behind me :)


----------



## bumpwanted84

Started doing the ovulation tests today. We're doing a natural FET around the weekend if the 17th. We decided to transfer one again because we really don't want to have twins. So I will be right behind you ladies here soon I hope! 

Hang in there &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pinkwaters

Goodluck Aster and Bump! 

I'm doing my best but the mood swings are killing me, crying one minute laughing the next. Then there's the stress in between. Urgh. 
I've decided to hold off the beta till Saturday ... I'm just terrified. 
I know I won't try this again, not for several months at least. It's such a draining process, have a lot riding on this one ... Praying every second that I have my miracle baby in there. 
Hope you're doing well Amanda & Cali


----------



## pinkwaters

Hey guys 
Unfortunately I'm out 
Beta 0.247 11dp3dt 
Goodluck to everyone


----------



## Asterimou

Oh Pink, I'm so sorry. I know you've been through this before and I also know how hard it is. Be kind to yourself, your body and mind have worked so hard you deserve a break. I'm sure you'll find strength to go again.....big hugs xx


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you Aster. 
Personally I'm done ttc, the pain is not worth it. But I look at my son and feel like he deserves a sibling... It's just tearing my up right now. 
I've decided the next chapter will be about me getting back into shape and normal routine, perhaps making some travel plans rather than spend more money over this. 
I feel for everyone ttc it's not an easy journey. 
I hope you ladies get your BFPs, they are true miracles from God 
Afn I'm taking a year or two break from all this


----------



## beneathmywing

I'm so sorry pink!


----------



## Caligrl25

So sorry pink


----------



## amanda1235

So, I just got the call. Beta is 46, which is low, but positive...they like to see over 100. So there's a chance this is a chemical, but I have to go back Thursday to see if the numbers get better. Always a chance it's a slow start. So I'm very cautiously pregnant for now, but still not holding my breath!


----------



## beneathmywing

Amanda - stay hopeful! Beta needs to start somewhere, just need nice doubling numbers!!!


----------



## Caligrl25

Yay Amanda my clinic told me they like to see 50 on day 12 and then double from there not sure what day you are post transfer?!

I got my beta today as well 371 could it be twins ?!?!&#55357;&#56881;


----------



## beneathmywing

Great number, Cali!!!!!!!


----------



## amanda1235

Cali, they like to see 50 on day 12po? Or 12 days past transfer? Mine was at 16 dpo, they like to see 100 at that point, so 46 is low, BUT, not impossible to continue as a healthy pregnancy. She said anything over 10 is considered pregnant. So I'll just enjoy the fact that I'm at least pregnant, for the first time ever, until Thursday and go from there. At least this means I CAN get pregnant which is a nice feeling. (I do feel like crap though lol)


----------



## tinadecember

Hi girls!

Sorry for being AWOL, we have been away for a few days and haven't been able to access the internet. 

Pink, sending you all my love and hugs :( You are in my thoughts. I am in the same situation, sometimes I feel like giving up but then look at my daughter and find the strength from somewhere to keep trying for her sake. Who am I to deny her of a sibling? 

Amanda, congratulations on the positive BETA, hope and pray that it continues to rise in the coming days :) 

AFM - Baseline is 1 week today, having some cramps suggesting that AF is wanting to arrive but the tablets that I am taking are stopping her from coming. 

xx


----------



## Caligrl25

@amanda I think it was 12days post transfer but I love your positive outlook and enjoy this moment no matter what... And your feeling like crap? That's a good sign too right?!? Good luck to you!


----------



## bumpwanted84

amanda1235 said:


> Cali, they like to see 50 on day 12po? Or 12 days past transfer? Mine was at 16 dpo, they like to see 100 at that point, so 46 is low, BUT, not impossible to continue as a healthy pregnancy. She said anything over 10 is considered pregnant. So I'll just enjoy the fact that I'm at least pregnant, for the first time ever, until Thursday and go from there. At least this means I CAN get pregnant which is a nice feeling. (I do feel like crap though lol)


Omg!! Congrats Amanda!!! Hugs


----------



## pinkwaters

Thank you so much Tina, that's exactly how I feel. I'll pray for a miracle natural BFP for a year or so before trying IVF again. For now we booked a summer trip to Athens and Crete and I can't wait for some summer fun with DH & DS. Onto a healthy plan to loose all the IvF stress weight haha 

Amanda fingers crossed for you! My beta was 31 for DS on 12dp2dt, doubled and here he is. I loved my dr she was so positive, wish she was still in the country. 
Goodluck ladies, how are you doing Cali?


----------



## Asterimou

Pink: good idea to get away for a bit. Crete is beautiful and I love Greek food. I'm sure time away will help you reflect so you can decide what's next. I went on holiday after my failed cycle and it was just what the doctor ordered. Be good to yourself, you deserve it xx


----------



## amanda1235

So good news today, beta tripled and was 154! I have to go back on Monday just to make sure it continues to rise, but I was told to just enjoy and relax because I'm officially pregnant. This seems so unreal, and I still feel kinda guarded, but trying to stay as positive as possible! One things for sure, nausea has definitely got the best of me! I'll take it though!


----------



## amanda1235

Pink good idea on getting away. Did that after one of my failed cycles and it did wonders for my mental health.


----------



## Caligrl25

@amanda that's awesome news SO excited for you!! I bet you are thrilled!


----------



## tinadecember

yey amanda!!! :D :D So happy for you that it was good news from your BETA. 

Snuggle in little embie 

x


----------



## Asterimou

:happydance: so happy for you Amanda. I know this has been a trying journey for you. It's great you got there in the end :cloud9:


----------



## pinkwaters

Congrats Amanda! Amazing news! Dry crackers for the nausea works miracles! 

Thanks Ladies can't wait for my trip!


----------



## amanda1235

And happiness was short lived. Beta back to 40 today, so it's gone :cry: 
Utterly devastated.


----------



## beneathmywing

Oh, no Amanda.. I am so so sorry sweety =(


----------



## pinkwaters

Amanda I am so very sorry to hear that!! The heart break is indescribable and I hope you're doing well. Don't loose faith. You're in my prayers.


----------

